# Question on the YEAR of a Schwinn Hornet



## thehand (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm considering buying this Schwinn Hornet... something is not matching up right though.  THe serial #  has a total of 7 digits...the first being a lettter.

I see that Schwinn changed their numbering system in 1959...  THe older Schwinns had 6 from what I can tell from the following URL:
http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx

any comments appreciated

Thanks,
The hand


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Feb 27, 2010)

Where is the serial number located? Hornets ran from 1951 to 1958. Schwinn moved the serial numbers from under the crank to the left rear drop out in 1952. 
1951 serial numbers had 7 digits; the first being a letter.

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes2.html

E


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Mar 5, 2010)

[/IMG] 1960 Hornet  serial number B040xxx


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Mar 7, 2010)

2/23- 2/24 1960


----------

